# Sheffield!!! yeah its in the uk



## shapes (Apr 9, 2010)

rite so im looking for some people to become friends with and hang out with and eventualy squat with any one from sheffield or anyone fancy this adventure?


----------



## shapes (Jun 30, 2010)

may be opening a squat in the next week if anyone wants to come down and get involved?


----------

